# Compra-venta > Vendo >  ¡¡CHOLLOS DE MAGIA LIQUIDACIÓN!!

## Pesuke

ATUALIZADO y REORGANIZADO CON MAS COSITAS.  
Hola a todos!!
Pues eso, vendo a precio de liquidación cantidad de artículos que he comprado como un poseso y luego no les di ningún uso, ademas de que estoy pasando un momento economico dificil y necesito reconvertir todo el material en dinero para pagar unas cuantas facturas, el que esté interesado en alguna cosa que lo diga en este hilo y le sera adjudicada, gastos de envío nunca mayores de 4 euros.
Ire actualizando a medida que vaya sacando las cosas del baúl.
Un saludo a todos y muchisimas gracias!!!


*Varita Mágica que se Rompe. 2 Unidades*  
*Link: http://www.tiendamagia.com/varita-rompe-p-1074.html*
*Precio: 6€ Las dos*


*Reloj de Bolsillo*
*No es ningún truco, es simplemente un reloj de bolsillo para darle mas estílo al mago, está sin pilas pero funciona perfectamente. Trae la cadena a juego. Todo de metal.*
*Precio:4€*


*Baraja Bicycle Black Tiger*
*Blanco y Negro, las cartas están Nuevas!, el estuche se ve un poco con roces pero son de tenerlas guardadas, por dentro estan nuevas y con sus jockers y cartas de propaganda.*  
*Link no disponible en tiendamagia*
*Precio: 4€*


*Baraja Bicycle Black Tiger con los puntos rojos.*
*Las cartas están Nuevas!, el estuche se ve un poco con roces pero son de tenerlas guardadas, por dentro estan nuevas y con sus jockers y cartas de propaganda.*  
*Link no disponible en tiendamagia*
*Precio: 4€*


*BARAJA BICYCLE MARCADA ULTIMATE DORSO AZUL*

*Nuevas!, abiertas solo por curiosear pero nunca usadas.*

*Link no disponible en tiendamagia*
*Precio: 10€*


*Baraja UFO de la serie “MAGIC”*
*No se su valor actual por lo que la vendo en 1€*
*Precio: 1€*


*Cuerda de Fakir** 1.15mt* ADJUDICADO A "Manu Lopez"
*Link: Cuerda Rígida Mágica Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia*
*Precio: 3€*


*Cartera de Michael Ammar*
*Link: No disponible en tiendamagia*
*Es mas bien para niños, yo personalmente encuentro baja la calidad de los materiales, pero para un niño puede ir bien.*
*Precio: 3€*


*Aguja a traves de la lengua.*  
*Guimmick metal 26cm*
*Link no Disponible en Tiendamagia
3€*


*Bloc de Mentalista - Jerry O'Connell** Nuevo! fue solo probarlo y guardarlo, y alucinarlo claro....* ¡¡ADJUDICADO A DARKMAN!!*
LINK: Bloc de Mentalista - Jerry O'Connell Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia
20€
**

**Inviso Flash de Jim Pace.** Nuevito!!
LINK: Nuevamente no disponible en tiendamagia, con una simple busqueda en google seguro encuentran el precio.
13€*  


*Aros Chinos de Metal Cromado (20cm de Diámetro).* 
*Link: Aros Chinos de Metal Cromado (20cm de Diámetro). Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia*
*Precio: 20€*


*AGUJA A TRAVES DE LA BARAJA HENRY EVANS*
*Link: No disponible en Tiendamagia*
*Video: AGUJA A TRAVES DE LA BARAJA HENRRY EVANS - http://www.magicbravo.es tienda de magia ilusionismo - YouTube*
*Precio: 10€*
 

*La Bola en la Copa:*
*Link: La Bola en la Copa Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia*
*Precio:2€*


*Safety Hole – Menny Lindenfeld. Versión Original, incluye cartera y 2 Tarjetas para diferentes efectos*
*Link: No disponible en tiendamagia*
*Video: Safety Hole Lite 2.0 by Menny Lindenfeld - YouTube*
*Precio: 10€*


*Anillo Volador Flite - Imitación Cuero* 
*Link: Anillo Volador Flite - Imitación Cuero Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia*
*Precio: 10€*


*Cargador de Metal para Bolas – Vernet.**  2 unidades*
*Link: Soporte de Metal para Bolas Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia*
*Precio 5€ los dos*


*Bastón de Aparicion Negro- Fantasio*. Es el negro, el de metal ya fue vendido. 
*Link: Bastón de Aparicion - Fantasio Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia*
*Precio: 13€*


*Encendedor de cerillas solapa de Tony Clark. 2 unidades*  
*Link no disponible en tiendamagia, valen 14€cada uno en la página de tony clark que fue donde los compré, mas envío claro...*
*Precio:17€ la pareja*  


*Soporte para FP´s, para acoplar al traje o a la cintura.*
*Link no disponible en tiendamagia*
*Precio: 3€*


*Lapices mentalistas para uñas. 4 unidades y muchos repuestos.* ¡¡ADJUDICADO A OCHOSI!!
*Link no disponible en tiendamagia*
*Precio 5€*


*WATER PULL VERNET*
*Este es el gimmick más poderoso que le permitirá realizar verdaderos milagros con una variedad de elementos increíbles. * 
Efecto: El mago muestra una copita llena de líquido y vierte el contenido en el puño. Tras esto coloca la copita en el bolsillo del pantalón. Unos pases mágicos y al abrir la mano, se muestra que el agua ha desaparecido. Inmediatamente, el mago mete la mano en su bolsillo y retira la copita llena de liquido de su interior.  
*Link no disponible en tiendamagia*
*Precio: 11€*


*Bill Abbott – Magia para niños*
*Nombre original: Stand up magic for kids.*
*Link. No disponible en tiendamagia*
*Precio: 15€
*
*

*

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Apúntame el de Harry Anderson y el Eclipse (ando enganchado con los efectos Twilight)

----------


## Pesuke

Adjudicados!!
Estuve leyendo que te lleva intrigado hace mucho tiempo el Eclipse. Pos ahora es tuyo, esta Nuevo!
Y el de Harry Anderson es una delicia, una construcción muy fina. 
Me da cosica desacerme de todas las cosas, pero cuando la cosa aprieta..........
Te mando un Mp 
Saludos y muchas gracias!!

----------


## asiebit

Hola Pesuke, tienes un mp, un saludo

----------


## skorceny

tienes un mp, saludos a todos y feliz año nuevo

----------


## Pesuke

Hola a todos!
Os voy a pedir que lo que quieran comprar de la lista lo digan directamente aqui en este hilo y no por privado, asi de esa manera se sabe lo que hay y lo que no hay, con solo poner: "Me quedo con.........." ya es suyo.
También las preguntas pertinentes, asi si alguien tiene la misma pregunta no la tengo que responder 2 veces por privado.
Un saludo a todos!!!!

----------


## skorceny

Hola , como tienes razón y aunque te lo he mandado por privado  aquí también pongo lo que me quedo:
-Bola Zombie
-Impresoras de dinero
-Aaron Smiths Bocing Ring Upgrated
-Sexto dedo vernet

----------


## Pesuke

Muy bien Skorceny, 
Eres el único que lo ha hecho, que desorden por dios...... jajajaja.
Saludos y Felices Reyes para todos!!!!!

----------


## Cesman

Hola Pesuke. 

Estoy interesado en los D-lite

----------


## Pesuke

Hola Cesman,
Todos Tuyos los d-lite!!
Tienes un MP
Saludos!!!

----------


## Ricardo Solo

No confiéis en Pesuke porque me acaban de llegar perfectamente embaladas, impolutas y a velocidad del rayo un par de armas mágicas de peligro mundial!!

En serio, todo genial. Un vendedor estupendo.

----------


## Pesuke

Jajajajaja!!! por un momento creí que algo hiba mal, ajjjaja, me alegro mucho que estes contento, son dos estupendos juegos los que te llevas, que los disfrutes!!!

----------


## Pesuke

Hola a todos!!
Cesman, ya está enviado el paquete, tienes un MP
Orioriol, También esta el paquete enviado, y tambien tienes un MP
Asiebit, Paquete enviado, tienes tu también un MP
Skorceny, Ya está enviado el paquete, no tienes un MP porqe el foro no me permite enviar mas de 3 Mp´s por cada hora, tendré que esperar a que pase 1 hora para enviartelo.
Saludos y que disfruten de sus cositas nuevas, bueno de segunda mano en realidad, pero muy bien cuidadas.....
Chao!!

----------


## asiebit

Hola Pesuke, hoy he recibido mi pedido, todo ok, ya me estoy entreteniendo esta tarde en ver y buscar utilidad a algunas cosas, con gente como tu da gusto hacer negocios, si alguna vez vendes algo más me lo dices, y lo dicho un saludo y gracias por todo.

----------


## MaGiC_JoSe

¡Saludos! Me quedo, si aún están disponibles, con los siguientes juegos: Pañuelo de Seda “The End” 90x90cm, Instant Zap Printer y Rompedor de Cuello. ¿Cómo te hago el pago y te doy mis datos? Espero tu respuesta y muchísimas gracias de antemano!!

Un abrazo,
Mago Magic Jose.

----------


## Mago Chirleta

Pesuke, los dvd "Bill Abbott – Magia para niños"... ¿ están en español?
Saludos.

----------


## Cesman

Hola Pesuke, 
He recibido los D'lite perfectamente. 
Muchas gracias por todo

----------


## skorceny

Hola Pesuke, me acabas de joder el partido de hoy porque acabo de recibir las cosas (todo en perfecto estado) y ya ando liado asi que el futbol para otro día.
Gracias por todo.

----------


## Orioriol

Ha llegado todo perfecto, gracias. Un saludo

----------


## Darkman

Pesuke, ¿por qué no vuelves a hacer otra lista, con lo que te queda?

----------


## Pesuke

> Hola Pesuke, hoy he recibido mi pedido, todo ok, ya me estoy entreteniendo esta tarde en ver y buscar utilidad a algunas cosas, con gente como tu da gusto hacer negocios, si alguna vez vendes algo más me lo dices, y lo dicho un saludo y gracias por todo.


Un saludo grande Asiebit!!
Me alegro mucho que haya sido todo de tu agrado, el gusto fue mío, y ya sabes cualquier consulta estoy a las ordenes.
Muchas Gracias!

----------


## Pesuke

> ¡Saludos! Me quedo, si aún están disponibles, con los siguientes juegos: Pañuelo de Seda “The End” 90x90cm, Instant Zap Printer y Rompedor de Cuello. ¿Cómo te hago el pago y te doy mis datos? Espero tu respuesta y muchísimas gracias de antemano!!
> 
> Un abrazo,
> Mago Magic Jose.


Hola MagicJose!
Te pido mil disculpas!! No habia visto ninguno de los mensajes que estoy contestando hoy, te he enviado un MP con la información para enviarte las cosas.
Un saludo!

----------


## Pesuke

> Pesuke, los dvd "Bill Abbott – Magia para niños"... ¿ están en español?
> Saludos.


Hola Chirleta,
El DVD entá en Ingles, pero la verdad es que esta tan claro todo que con verlo sobran las palabras, aunque hay detalles que siempre es conveniente saber un poco de ingles para pillarlos.
Un saludo!

----------


## Pesuke

> Hola Pesuke, 
> He recibido los D'lite perfectamente. 
> Muchas gracias por todo


Que los Disfrutes Cesman!!!
y Gracias a Tí

----------


## Pesuke

> Hola Pesuke, me acabas de joder el partido de hoy porque acabo de recibir las cosas (todo en perfecto estado) y ya ando liado asi que el futbol para otro día.
> Gracias por todo.


Jajuaaaa!!! La magia por encima de todo!!! un saludo grande Skorceny!!!

----------


## Pesuke

Orioriol, Gracias a tí!! un saludo!!

----------


## Pesuke

> Pesuke, ¿por qué no vuelves a hacer otra lista, con lo que te queda?


Hola Darkman, 
Gracias por la sugerencia, lo que me queda son las cosas que no ponen "ADJUDICADO A......" con letra verde mayuscula. Lo que ponga al lado del título "ADJUDICADO A....." significa que ya está vendido.
Un saludo!!

----------


## Pesuke

He actualizado la lista con mas cositas y he quitado todo lo vendido para que no haya confusiones.
Si alguien da alguna oferta por todo el lote, adelante!
Un saludo a todos!!

----------


## Ochosi

Pesuke, me está tentando ese bloc de mentalista :P Por cierto, con "lápices para uña" nos referimos a uñ***s?

----------


## Darkman

Tienes un MP

----------


## Ochosi

Si no lo has adjudicado aun, me quedo con el bloc de mentalista (he sucumbido a la tentación :P)

----------


## Pesuke

Ochosi:
Si, los lapices son los llamados u***es.
Lamento decirte que el compañero Darkman se te adelantó y el block ya está adjudicado.
Lo siento mucho! Por poco!

----------


## Ochosi

Argh!! Darkman, nos veremos las caras  :117:  

Bueno, pues me quedo con los u***es :P

----------


## Darkman

Vaya, Ochosi, lo siento!
Nos veremos las mentes!!  :117:

----------


## Pesuke

Jajajaja!
Uñiles Adjudicados a OCHOSI!
Block Mentalista Adjudicado a DARKMAN!
Saludos!!

----------


## Ochosi

Compra recibida y en perfecto estado. Todo genial, ningún tipo de queja. Gracias Pesuke, ha sido un placer  :Smile1:

----------


## Odran

Tienes un privado!

----------


## Pesuke

Odran,
Esta todo en camino!
Esta mañana salió por correos.
Que disfrutes las cosas!!!
Un saludo grande!

----------


## Odran

Muchisimas gracias! Un abrazo

----------

